

Interview with COO of Drchrono: iPads + Medicine = The Future - jcr
http://singularityhub.com/2012/05/06/exclusive-interview-with-coo-of-drchrono-ipads-medicine-the-future/

======
samstave
Jesus what a poorly produced video.

"aaand, we're done.."

Correction:

iPads + INTEGRATION + Medicine = the future.

Seriously, the iPad is not a freaking silo. The iPad is a portal. You can only
use the iPad as a node on a system. Without access to, integration with and
innovation around the data that you need to access the iPad is nothing.

I love where Dr Chrono is going, but the iPad as an end-all-be-all is too
short sighted.

They even stated in the vid, that their first efforts were not enough.

The problem with Dr Chrono in the hospital, as I have stated at length on HN
before, is that Hospitals are billion dollar businesses - they have MILLIONS
invested in their EHR and these systems are VERY complex (walled garden
syndrome)

Dr Chrono, I hope you read this: INTEGRATE NOW with Nurse call and provide
VOALTE like features. Have a dr chrono iphone and ipod touch version that uses
wifi.

I have a TON of experience with this. Email me.

